# CSpire getting the GS III



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

We're getting it on CSpire, so we're now in the club...


----------



## ThaSik1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Haha why ya scared? Its the best news we've gotten from the company since they changed names







now if only they could find a way to bring over that sexy HTC phone hehehe

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

